
The Pragmatic Bookshelf 40% Black Friday Sale - woan
http://www.pragprog.com/
======
alabut
I highly recommend Pragmatic Thinking & Learning - it probably gets overlooked
amongst all the other straightforward howto books but it's the one that's had
the biggest impact on me personally.

[http://www.pragprog.com/titles/ahptl/pragmatic-thinking-
and-...](http://www.pragprog.com/titles/ahptl/pragmatic-thinking-and-learning)

It's not yet another GTD productivity clone either, it has some interesting
research into both the brain, as well as an explanation of how the tech
industry is could learn from the educational revolution in the 70's in nursing
and health care (of all places!)

~~~
runevault
Got this book in last year's sale. Still need to go back and finish it, but
it's an amazing book from the ~half I read.

Ended up picking up Driving Technical Change because it sounds useful in
general, not JUST from a technical perspective.

~~~
alabut
Oh this is _really_ cool, I never heard of Driving Technical Change. I could
definitely use the tips because I've been instigating some technical changes
at work recently: svn to git, php to rails, big product features to
independent small focused apps, etc.

EDIT: I wish we could start an HN book club, but I'm not sure how well the
discussions would work virtually. I've attended and moderated a local UX
design book club and gotten a lot out of it, so maybe a local HN chapter might
work.

Also: HN won't let me add a reply to the bottom of this thread, maybe it's one
of pg's new features to avoid flame wars?

~~~
runevault
It just came out a week or two ago, so it's brand new. I haven't started in on
it yet (too many other things going on) but the table of contents screamed
"Understand how to get past people's misconceptions/preconceived notions"
which, I dunno about anyone else, but I could use all the time.

------
angrycoder
You need to use the coupon code "turkey" at checkout. The discount is not
automatic.

------
blacksmythe
New paper copies of the books I looked at ("Seven languages in seven weeks",
"Pragmatic Guide to Git") are about 40% off list at Amazon all the time.

~~~
krosaen
those are the two books I bought :)

------
johkra
I bought "Seven languages in seven weeks", "Behind closed doors" and "SQL
Anti-patterns" this morning. (CET)

The e-books were available less than 5 minutes after ordering and everything
went very smooth.

------
wheaties
1 order from Amazon for "Hello, Android" placed Oct. 29th, expected arrival
after Dec. 25th with the possibility of a Feb. 22nd delivery date!? But it's
in stock over at Amazon... Oh wait, looks like I'll be getting it directly
from the source. Go, go, gadget 'turkey.' Thanks for letting me know about
this woan. Now I can get it for the same price and don't need to wait a month
or more.

------
randrews
Just bought the ebook of Seven Languages in Seven Weeks. I liked Bruce Tate's
talk on it at Lone Star Ruby Conf; I was going to wait to buy it until I
actually had time to read it, but I figure it'll never be cheaper than right
now. Looks like a really good book.

------
rue
Got 6 (e)books today for <$100, some ones that I probably would not have gone
for without the sale but that will likely be helpful to me. A win-win, I
think.

------
oayandosu
I bought Hello Android, TDD screencast series & The RSpec Book. Amazing
bargain!

------
nhangen
Just picked up a few myself, thanks for the reminder.

